# Strange lights outside the frame, Optoma HD29



## bgrg (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I wonder if you have seen anything like this outside the frame of a DLP projector image, in this case, an Optoma HD29Dupree:

Imgur

It's darker than the black of the image but still pretty noticeable at night. Did something happen to the projector or is it just normal? Doesn't seem normal to me...

Thanks,

Greg


----------

